# html und drucker-seitenumbruch



## aherzog (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich arbeite an einer Adressverwaltung und bin gerade an der Etikettenausdruck-Funktion.
Die Etiketten sind auf einem A4-Blatt verteilt.
Die korrekte Position deviniere ich mit div's und fülle diese per php.
Soweit so gut alles bestends.

Nun ist es aber so das die Adressen nicht auf 1 Blatt passen sondern auf etwa 5 Blätter.

Wie lässt sich das Problem des Seitenumbruchs lösen.
Am liebsten würde ich gerne einen Befehl an geeigneter Stelle plazieren, der dem Drucker sagt "Hier ist das Blatt-Ende, nimm neues Blatt" Lässt sich das irgendwie realisieren (per html oder php-Befeht)?

Es gäbe sicherlich auch die Möglichkeit von PDF schreiben. Das halte ich aber für etwas übertrieben..(für 5 Minuten).

Für eure Tips und Hilfen bin ich sehr dankbar.
Gruss Andi


----------



## Dr Dau (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Versuche es doch mal mit page-brake-after (CSS).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## aherzog (25. Mai 2008)

hi Dr Dau

thja, funktionieren tuts aber leider nicht zusammen mit dem div's.
Da diese ja "positionierte Ebenen" sind werden die  div's unter dem 
"page-brake-after"-Befehl nicht auf die nächste Seite übernommen. 

Danke für den Tip.. (hab zwar wieder etwas mehr gelernt, bringt aber leider nix.

Was gäbe es noch für Lösungen

Andi


----------



## Maik (26. Mai 2008)

Hi.


aherzog hat gesagt.:


> thja, funktionieren tuts aber leider nicht zusammen mit dem div's.
> Da diese ja "positionierte Ebenen" sind werden die  div's unter dem
> "page-brake-after"-Befehl nicht auf die nächste Seite übernommen.
> 
> ...


Gestalte das Drucklayout ohne positionierte Ebenen.


----------

